# albino bunny



## butsy (Jan 27, 2011)

hello !! i have a one year old albino minilop named butsy ... she is an indoor rabbit, but during summer i put her in a X-pen outside in the grass.. the other day a lady told me that albino bunnies should never be in the sun because it burns their eyes. is this true?? should i completely stop bringing her outside or is there something else i can do ??


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 27, 2011)

That's the first I've heard of it. Our little REW likes to lay in the sun by the door. Don't think she'd do it if it bothered her. Maybe ask your vet?


----------



## butsy (Jan 27, 2011)

okay thanks !


----------



## Yield (Jan 27, 2011)

[align=center]I have heard that albino animals/people are missing a pigment in their eye that protects their eyes from UV rays and if exposed to too much sunlight, can cause some damage. 

I was just watching Animal Planet where some people tattooed around a horse's eye black so that it would absorb the light and the light wouldn't hit the horse's eyes. 

But I wouldn't say you have to stop letting her outside.. =O


----------



## butsy (Jan 27, 2011)

its weird that you say that because i think she could possibly be part blind??? .. ohh, is it my fault ??


----------



## Yield (Jan 27, 2011)

butsy wrote:


> its weird that you say that because i think she could possibly be part blind??? .. ohh, is it my fault ??



[align=center]It is definitely NOT your fault! Trust me =] It's a natural albino thing. Something we cannot stop.

I just found a website with some things on "albino animals".

Albinosâ lack of melanin in the eyes also results in eye conditions such as photo sensitivity. However, their vision is enhanced at night due to the greater amount of light that reaches the retina.

and

The dark pigment melanin helps protect the skin from ultraviolet radiation from the sun; therefore, animals with albinism can sunburn easily from overexposure.

So as long as she doesn't stay out for long periods of time she should be okay. I would be sure to provide her with plenty of shade if the sun begins to hurt her eyes/burn her skin. I think some fresh air for bunnies =] I mean think if you couldn't go outside.. I'd feel so confined, personally. =P


----------



## butsy (Jan 28, 2011)

okay thanks for all the infoo !! i will make sure she has lots of shade next time she goes outside  !!


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 29, 2011)

Albino animals in general are definitely more sensitive to the sun - their skin and eyes don't have the protective pigments that other animals have. I wouldn't stop taking her outside, but I would avoid putting her in direct sunlight during the hottest part of the day maybe. As long as she has a shady hidey house or something so she can get out of the sun if she chooses, it's perfectly fine to take her outside. I'm sure she loves it!


----------



## thatcrazybunny (Jan 29, 2011)

i'd say its fine as long as you provide a hide area where it wouldn't have so much sun in case bunny wants an escape, like a box put upside down with a hole cut in it. just make sure bunny cant use it as a stepping ladder to get out.


----------

